# Silkies and Silkie/Frizzle



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I have a 21 week old Silkie/Frizzle bought as a chick from a friend of a friend.
(She is black one) She has not starting crowing but developed a little bit of a comb and wattle just in the past week.

I have little experience with the breed but I know they are late bloomers.
Any idea on the sex?

Also I have two 11 week old silkies bought from a local feed store straight run.

One (buff) developed a comb and wattle very young the other (white) has little much like my black chick did.

Is is safe to assume the buff is a boy and the other is a girl?

I would love some input!

Thanks


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the dark one is a boy.

The buff is a boy and the white may be a girl.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I was really hoping the black one was a girl. 
We raised him/her from a chick and really showed little sign of comb and wattle until 20 weeks.

My daughter will be sad but we love him/her anyways.
Fingers crossed at maturity he behaves himself. I'd like to keep him around 

The two little ones are in a dog crate inside the coop/run and will be introduced to the flock full time soon.
I may re-home the buff Roo. I think two rooster out of seven is too many.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they are realy cute whatever they are.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Well my 5 month old black Frizzle/silkie just let out a cook-a-doodle-do this am.
QUESTION ANSWERED!


----------

